# Welche Parameter bei java um Klasse aus Package zu starten?



## Jefferson (23. Jun 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe meine Klasse "MeineKlasse.java" im Package "de.jefferson.test" im Verzeichnis "c:\projekte\java\de\jefferson\test"

Nun will ich die Klasse über die Kommandozeile starten (java.exe ist im path) aber egal was ich wie mit welchen Parametern mache (-cp... -da...) es klappt nicht.

kann mir jemand einen link zu einer seite sagen wo ich mich schlaulesen kann bzgl. der paramter von java.exe oder mir einfach sagen wie genau ich obiges beispiel starten könnte?

danke
jefferson


----------



## mic_checker (23. Jun 2005)

was klappt denn net ? kannst du nichts kompilieren oder deine Programme nicht starten?

Evtl. Fehlermeldungen posten ! Classpath mal kontrollieren (weiß ja net welche Fehler du kriegst).


----------



## Sky (23. Jun 2005)

In der FAQ ist erklärt, wie's laufen müsste...


----------



## Jefferson (23. Jun 2005)

hallo,

in der faq finde ich keine antwort auf mein problem.

kompilieren geht, aber ausführen nicht. 

ich versuche folgenden aufruf:


```
java -cp c:\projekte\java\de\jefferson\test MeineKlasse
```

Danach kommt folgende Fehlermeldung


```
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: MeineKlasse(w
rong name: de/jefferson/test/MeineKlasse)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass1(Native Method)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
        at java.security.SecureClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
        at java.net.URLClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
        at java.net.URLClassLoader.access$100(Unknown Source)
        at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
        at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
        at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
        at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(Unknown Source)
```

Wenn ich die Klasse im defaultpackage deponiere und versuche zu starten funktioniert es. 

mfg


----------



## Bert Brenner (23. Jun 2005)

java -cp c:\projekte\java de.jefferson.test.MeineKlasse


----------



## Gast (23. Jun 2005)

danke!!! genau das war's was ich wissen wollte


----------



## Guest (23. Jun 2005)

sorry, ich bin's nochmal. jetzt habe ich das problem, dass ich in "MeineKlasse" eine import anweisung habe

import com.jeans.trayicon.*;

die entsprechende windowstrayicon.jar datei liegt in c:\projekte\libs\

beim start mit java -cp c:\projekte\java de.jefferson.test.MeineKlasse bekomme ich nun die fehlermeldung


```
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: com/jeans/trayicon/WindowsTrayIcon at de.jefferson.test.MeineKlasse.<init>(MeineKlasse.java:34) at de.jefferson.test.MeineKlasse.main(MeineKlasse.java:29)
```

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit auch noch .jar dateien in dem Parameter auf der Kommandozeile anzugeben??? ich hab mal probiert die windowstrayicon.jar  in den java.library.path zu kopieren (C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_06\bin;...) aber auch das hat nix geholfen.


----------



## Bert Brenner (23. Jun 2005)

classpath erweitern:

-cp pfad1;pfad2 etc.


----------



## Jefferson (23. Jun 2005)

klappt leider nicht. kennt jemand eine seite wo alle optionen von "java.exe" erklärt werden? das was ich will kann ja eigentlich nicht so schwer sein


----------



## Roar (23. Jun 2005)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> klappt leider nicht. kennt jemand eine seite wo alle optionen von "java.exe" erklärt werden? das was ich will kann ja eigentlich nicht so schwer sein


1. doch klappt, hst wohl nur was falsches angegeben :?
2. java -help


----------

